# 2.4GHz WiFi Slow



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2018)

Is it normal for the 2.4GHz to be significantly slower than the 5GHz. I just wanted to test my internet speed on the 2.4GHz channel and I mean it’s not even 50% of the 5GHz channel. Both tested at 1ft away. I would think at a distance less than 10ft that the speeds should be close to each other. 


5GHz





2.4GHz






ISP is Comcast with 300MB Down and 25MB UP through a CM3008 Modem and TP-Link AC1750.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 2, 2018)

Get something like Acrylic wifi or Netspot and check for channel congestion.  Then go to your router's settings and choose one that isn't congested and use 1,6,or 11 since they are non-overlapping. Most people leave it at auto and it doesn't always pick the best one or it picks an overlapping one .

also since you use an apple device they tend to put your router in a legacy CTS/RTS protection mode. You may want to disable that as well as lower rate standards like b or g.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Yep, totally normal with a phone.  Most phones are a dual-antenna radio.  The 2.4GHz is Wireless N, and likely running with a 20MHz channel width.  Given the phone's poor antennas, it isn't surprising to see it top out at about 75Mbps. The theoretical maximum would only be 144Mbps, but it isn't unrealistic to only see about half that speed.  The 5.0GHz on the other hand would give a theoretical maximum of 400Mbps with a 40MHz channel width, 250Mbps is reasonable given the situation.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 2, 2018)

"Slow" - That moment when your wifi on 5ghz only does 15 down maximum imao. 2.4ghz for range over speed and vice versa for 5ghz.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 2, 2018)

I depends on location for me.

Either way, wifi always seems to suck :\ (unfortunately, I'm forced to use it for now).


----------



## krykry (Sep 2, 2018)

2.4GHz can underpeform when there's multiple wifi signals overlapping.

5GHz deals with that much better.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 2, 2018)

krykry said:


> 5GHz deals with that much better.



Not really, there are just less 5Ghz signals around.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> Get something like Acrylic wifi or Netspot and check for channel congestion.  Then go to your router's settings and choose one that isn't congested and use 1,6,or 11 since they are non-overlapping. Most people leave it at auto and it doesn't always pick the best one or it picks an overlapping one .
> 
> also since you use an apple device they tend to put your router in a legacy CTS/RTS protection mode. You may want to disable that as well as lower rate standards like b or g.


Changed the Channel
And the router was already set to N/AC only



newtekie1 said:


> Yep, totally normal with a phone.  Most phones are a dual-antenna radio.  The 2.4GHz is Wireless N, and likely running with a 20MHz channel width.  Given the phone's poor antennas, it isn't surprising to see it top out at about 75Mbps. The theoretical maximum would only be 144Mbps, but it isn't unrealistic to only see about half that speed.  The 5.0GHz on the other hand would give a theoretical maximum of 400Mbps with a 40MHz channel width, 250Mbps is reasonable given the situation.


Let me run it on another device 



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> "Slow" - That moment when your wifi on 5ghz only does 15 down maximum imao. 2.4ghz for range over speed and vice versa for 5ghz.


I consider anything under 150 down to be slow


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 2, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I consider anything under 150 down to be slow



150mbps signal range? Or your ISP's download speeds (in which case, I'll say I'm envious).


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> 150mbps signal range? Or your ISP's download speeds (in which case, I'll say I'm envious).


No my ISP download speeds is 300mbps/25mbps

I can pull 250 down on 5GHz but 2.4GHz was only 75


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 2, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> No my ISP download speeds is 300mbps/25mbps
> 
> I can pull 250 down on 5GHz but 2.4GHz was only 75



Geez.. I'm even more envious now.

Your upload speeds are my download speeds.  Crappy wifi or not, you sound pretty well off.

I'd switch from AT&T, but they are rolling out fiber in my city. *Maybe* one day it'll be in my area.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Geez.. I'm even more envious now.
> 
> Your upload speeds are my download speeds.  Crappy wifi or not, you sound pretty well off.
> 
> I'd switch from AT&T, but they are rolling out fiber in my city. *Maybe* one day it'll be in my area.


We have AT&T fiber in my area and it still can’t compete with Comcast


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 2, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> We have AT&T fiber in my area and it still can’t compete with Comcast



It's the best thing in my city. Next best is Spectrum/cable (used to be Time Warner) at 300. I used to have it (it was slower at the time though).


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> It's the best thing in my city. Next best is Spectrum/cable (used to be Time Warner) at 300. I used to have it (it was slower at the time though).


I’m eventually going to go gig with Comcast since there’s is the best here


----------



## coonbro (Sep 2, 2018)

lol... my buddy would joke '' the first 3 months of a new service  comes off as all it claimed its cracked up to be  , but after once they feel comfortable knowing they got you hooked in a contract  and paying the bill  things will start to change  , [and not for your better ]  like when they feel throttling you is safe .   pretty much how it work around here no matter whop you go with for the service.

go look over verison's forums  for a great example


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2018)

coonbro said:


> lol... my buddy would joke '' the first 3 months of a new service  comes off as all it claimed its cracked up to be  , but after once they feel comfortable knowing they got you hooked in a contract  and paying the bill  things will start to change  , [and not for your better ]  like when they feel throttling you is safe .   pretty much how it work around here no matter whop you go with for the service.
> 
> go look over verison's forums  for a great example


I have had my service for 5 years now and Comcast always increased my speed free of charge never decrease 

My problem is solely on the WiFi not the ISP


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I’m eventually going to go gig with Comcast since there’s is the best here



I have 150Mbps with them now, and really don't see the point in paying higher right now.  It just would be more money, with little benefit.  Why?  Because even their Gigabit server still has an stupidly small 1TB monthly data cap.  I'm already using 90%+ of that each month on the 150Mbps plan, getting a faster speed would just mean I would likely hit the cap faster.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> I have 150Mbps with them now, and really don't see the point in paying higher right now.  It just would be more money, with little benefit.  Why?  Because even their Gigabit server still has an stupidly small 1TB monthly data cap.  I'm already using 90%+ of that each month on the 150Mbps plan, getting a faster speed would just mean I would likely hit the cap faster.


Not really that much more. I already pay $79.99 for 300 down and security and gig isn’t but like $20 more 

And yea the 1TB cap sucks. I break it ever other week. But I like the speeds as I hate waiting on files to download


----------



## coonbro (Sep 2, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I have had my service for 5 years now and Comcast always increased my speed free of charge never decrease
> 
> My problem is solely on the WiFi not the ISP


when you put 2.4 -dowm I kinda figured that much ..    that's one congested band  just here all my rc hobby stuff  , portable phones , air traffic  ect....   all use it    that 5 maybe better if its offered but how long till its in the same boat and then its weaker signal  range ?

https://kb.netgear.com/29396/What-is-the-difference-between-2-4-GHz-and-5GHz

its got its downsides too.. + you seen the news reports how no one wants the transmitters hanging on there  light poles near there houses  ?

here 2.4 got its good days and its bad    can depend on the way the wind blows or rain or a bird lands on just the right limb ...lol.....  in house off a hardline to a wireless router  you see that cant go through walls as well ??  pros and cons for each

sad thing is here hardline internet over 56k is still not available   [you know the 3ed world part of the USA  ]  unlike folks in big town usa


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Not really that much more. I already pay $79.99 for 300 down and security and gig isn’t but like $20 more
> 
> And yea the 1TB cap sucks. I break it ever other week. But I like the speeds as I hate waiting on files to download



I'm very strongly considering switch to their business internet just to get rid of the cap.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm very strongly considering switch to their business internet just to get rid of the cap.


Is that even possible

As I hate that cap as it cost more than the service


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Is that even possible
> 
> As I hate that cap as it cost more than the service



Yes, just tell them you have a home business.  If you want to mix and match service, so you can keep your other residential services, you can just add a "Suite B" to the end of your address when you sign up for the business internet.  The only other down side is the business internet plans all require a 2 year contract, and the cancellation fees are pretty steep.  But you can change your plan at any time, so you can raise or lower your speed, and it doesn't reset the 2 year contract, at least it didn't used to they could have changed that.


----------



## opojare (Sep 3, 2018)

Maybe interference with USB 3.0 devices?
Try to unplug all USB devices?


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 4, 2018)

I should add that both my Intel and TP-link PCIe cards consistently got worse signal performance and barely could even maintain 5Ghz. I'm surprised how well the USB Nighthawk thing holds up in comparison. I guess I'd recommend one of these..


----------



## coonbro (Sep 4, 2018)

I use tp link and wonder about that myself and may get a new panda  . seem to get a lot of good user reviews  on there usb sticks  and plug and play under Linux  [a + for me as well ]

they said they were coming out with a faster AC 1200  type adaptor  in February 2018   , but yet to see it come to market   the tp link I use is a 300   but like yesterday it fell as low as 130   6' away from the router .

thing is I look at ''new '' stuff and go to there support just to see drivers that are still today like 5 -8 years old   unless you go win-10    they just about got it and you forced in to no 10 = no support


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2018)

Even on the desktop the 2.4GHz is utter ass 

2.4 should just be obsolete


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 4, 2018)

when i want to test my kids wifi, i usually download a sizeable game from their steam library. I feel it gives a more real world result. Origin works too, just need to convert MB/s into Mb/s. internet caps are trash...dont think we have 'em here. 2.4G is getting tired ime. i have an older belkin


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> when i want to test my kids wifi, i usually download a sizeable game from their steam library. I feel it gives a more real world result. Origin works too, just need to convert MB/s into Mb/s. internet caps are trash...dont think we have 'em here. 2.4G is getting tired ime. i have an older belkin


I did that on my desktop via 2.4GHz wireless about 8ft away

Call of Duty WWII downloaded at 60-70mbps=/= 8MB/s

Same distance on 5GHz downloaded at 130-200mbps =/= 25MB/s

That’s an 80GB File


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 4, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I did that on my desktop via 2.4GHz wireless about 8ft away
> 
> Call of Duty WWII downloaded at 60-70mbps=/= 8MB/s
> 
> ...



thats a Massive disparity, more than i would have guessed....have you decreased transmit power, or any other 2.4G settign via Routers FW? no QOS, etc limiting factors?

also, id do the test further away 5G is known to be better at close range, but 2.4 G shines more at range traditionally. also, be certain your not stuck in "N only mode" etc


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> thats a Massive disparity, more than i would have guessed....have you decreased transmit power, or any other 2.4G settign via Routers FW? no QOS, etc limiting factors?
> 
> also, id do the test further away 5G is known to be better at close range, but 2.4 G shines more at range traditionally. also, be certain your not stuck in "N only mode" etc


QOS disabled
Transmit you’d need to elaborate on

I can’t go no further as the desktop is in the office which is where I need the best speeds. 

iPhone tested I believe is AC but the desktop atm is Dual band N 300mbps

Router is set to N/AC only


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 4, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Transmit you’d need to elaborate on


some router have a transmit power setting, but iirc, it only effects distance, and not speeds.

i wonder if other 2.4G adapters would offer similar speeds......definitely an odd situation.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 4, 2018)

I feel my issue is  some times it fly's [2.4]   and then it sucks  like it did yesterday   dialup would of seemed blazing faster .     its like you never know what your going to have at any giving time with it  '

working like I have fiber or  2 tin cans on a string .   sad thing is I live in the sticks and its like verison wireless  internet  or at&t  56k  [ ya, 2018 in the usa the worlds greatest richest most powerful nation and here still 1990's 56k at best ]

who I feel sorry for are kids in my like areas that need internet for school work  and suffer under that   or there folks got to shell out for unreliable  [I used it ] expensive satellite  internet  ..   they just don't invest in infrastructure  / excuse-  it cost too much  , burt funny my bills aint no cheaper then the guy in big town


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 4, 2018)

coonbro said:


> I use tp link and wonder about that myself and may get a new panda  . seem to get a lot of good user reviews  on there usb sticks  and plug and play under Linux  [a + for me as well ]
> 
> they said they were coming out with a faster AC 1200  type adaptor  in February 2018   , but yet to see it come to market   the tp link I use is a 300   but like yesterday it fell as low as 130   6' away from the router .
> 
> thing is I look at ''new '' stuff and go to there support just to see drivers that are still today like 5 -8 years old   unless you go win-10    they just about got it and you forced in to no 10 = no support



Mine's a TP-Link T9-E (AC1900).. I can't figure out why this usb module is more reliable and faster, but I'm tired of trying of figure it out. Maybe height difference?


----------



## coonbro (Sep 4, 2018)

mine is old   but like the panda  fully work with Linux plug and play     tl-wn821n rev 2    tp link removes  drivers   and if you don't have the retail driver disk for it  good luck   [be ready with yours one day ]

the rev 3 and up are realtek chips mine is by far better Atheros  for os support  

. you can see that chipset change here  

https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TL-WN821N_v2

and the rev 3 driver for Atheros they claim will not work with rev's below ??   I'd try it if no choice to see  what they don't realize  is with that if forced to buy a new one  over that its not going to be one of theres


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 6, 2018)

So now it’s more bothersome. 

I just acquired a PS4 and because of the stupid hardware it’s limited to 802.11 2.4GHz only which absolutely sucks when downloading games vs my Xbox One on 5GHz which has seen upto 200Mbps


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Even on the desktop the 2.4GHz is utter ass
> 
> 2.4 should just be obsolete



The 2.4GHz is for range, not speed.

Remember, 2.4GHz is still Wireless-N, only 5.0GHz is Wireless-AC.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 6, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> The 2.4GHz is for range, not speed.
> 
> Remember, 2.4GHz is still Wireless-N, only 5.0GHz is Wireless-AC.


I thought AC was both 2.4 and 5


----------



## coonbro (Sep 6, 2018)

What’s the difference
https://www.trustedreviews.com/opinion/802-11ac-vs-802-11n-what-s-the-difference-2905251

ithink a lot of being to 5 ghz only is because  2,4 is so overused and congested .    .    2.4 is  just about maxed out its spectrum limits


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 6, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I thought AC was both 2.4 and 5


Nope.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 6, 2018)

I'd like to get a new 5ghz  usb adaptor as soon as panda releases one   . they said feb 2018   but still a no show  .  I don't see one out now that's plug and play under Linux  yet   with out using my old one to get it to first  .  not a big deal but if I buy  I can wait for one that will out of the box like there 2.4's do  . or more like I buy now and in a week there is one that will better then the one I just bought  for less $ ...lol...

as poplure as panda is for users like under Linux i's surprised they drag there feet on a model   this long

edit ... that's  5ghz and AC


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 6, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Nope.


That’s a bummer 

I changed the channel to 11 and the width from Auto to 20MHz


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> That’s a bummer
> 
> I changed the channel to 11 and the width from Auto to 20MHz



Channel with of 40MHz gives a faster connection.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 6, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Channel with of 40MHz gives a faster connection.


But I read it also causes congestion. Is that true


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> But I read it also causes congestion. Is that true



Yes, because it expands the signal to take up more channels.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 6, 2018)

Here i Beg to Differ 


newtekie1 said:


> Remember, 2.4GHz is still Wireless-N, only 5.0GHz is Wireless-AC.


I Have in front of me 
TP Link Model TD-W8980
Its a Duel Band ( 2.4Ghz and 5.Ghz )  802.11a/b/g/n does not list AC anywhere in the Specs


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 6, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Here i Beg to Differ
> 
> I Have in front of me
> TP Link Model TD-W8980
> Its a Duel Band ( 2.4Ghz and 5.Ghz )  802.11a/b/g/n does not list AC anywhere in the Specs



You beg to differ with what?  I was referencing the OP's router, not saying that all 5.0GHz is Wireless-AC.  Obviously the 5.0GHz band existed long before Wireless-AC, I still remember installing Wireless-A access points, only to be swapping them out with B/G a couple years later...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 6, 2018)

I turned off 5ghz on my router as the range sucks ass, no good in having better throughput if you can't get a signal 25ft away and having both on at the same time results in changing frequencies also making the connection sucky, so 2.4ghz for me all the way. My PC and TV box is hardwired over ethernet, everything else is on wifi usually cause it's a mobile or in an upstairs room and 5ghz sucks unless you're practically 10 feet away from the router.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 6, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I turned off 5ghz on my router as the range sucks ass, no good in having better throughput if you can't get a signal 25ft away and having both on at the same time results in changing frequencies also making the connection sucky, so 2.4ghz for me all the way. My PC and TV box is hardwired over ethernet, everything else is on wifi usually cause it's a mobile or in an upstairs room and 5ghz sucks unless you're practically 10 feet away from the router.



With a good router, you can get decent coverage with 5GHz.  My livingroom is 1 room over the office where my router is located, and while I get a "weaker" signal with 5GHz, the throughput is still better, which is all that matters.

As for the switching frequencies issue, that is why most good routers have you name the 2.4GHz and 5.0GHz network different names.  If you are on a device that only sees the 5.0GHz, like a stationary desktop, then connect to it.  But on mobile devices that go out of range of the 5.0GHz, then you only connect those to the 2.4GHz.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 7, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> With a good router, you can get decent coverage with 5GHz.  My livingroom is 1 room over the office where my router is located, and while I get a "weaker" signal with 5GHz, the throughput is still better, which is all that matters.
> 
> As for the switching frequencies issue, that is why most good routers have you name the 2.4GHz and 5.0GHz network different names.  If you are on a device that only sees the 5.0GHz, like a stationary desktop, then connect to it.  But on mobile devices that go out of range of the 5.0GHz, then you only connect those to the 2.4GHz.


I think you're right, my main issue is that I went from an ISP supplied router to buying one of my own because I accidentally broke it... and didnt want to spend the $80 my ISP was charging me for a replacement, I bought one at half the price and whilst it's pretty darn good for the money I pad, the wifi coverage does seem to suffer even compared to ISP supplied routers, though I guess that's the difference between spending $50 on a wifi router and shelling out $200 on a good one. I'm just not in the position to be able to spend $200 on one so I guess it is what it is right now though I still favour 2.4ghz over 5ghz on this particular router as the range seems so much better.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 7, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I think you're right, my main issue is that I went from an ISP supplied router to buying one of my own because I accidentally broke it... and didnt want to spend the $80 my ISP was charging me for a replacement, I bought one at half the price and whilst it's pretty darn good for the money I pad, the wifi coverage does seem to suffer even compared to ISP supplied routers, though I guess that's the difference between spending $50 on a wifi router and shelling out $200 on a good one. I'm just not in the position to be able to spend $200 on one so I guess it is what it is right now though I still favour 2.4ghz over 5ghz on this particular router as the range seems so much better.



Yeah, cheap routers, especially ones without any external antennas, are always lacking on range due to weak antennas.   Which just makes the range issues of 5.0GHz even worse.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 7, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, cheap routers, especially ones without any external antennas, are always lacking on range due to weak antennas.   Which just makes the range issues of 5.0GHz even worse.


My router has 3 External Antennas


----------



## SamirD (Sep 9, 2018)

We have terrible speed in 2.4 as well with a 300/25 plan.  Only the wired and 5ghz are decently quick.  And congestion is our main problem with over 100(!) aps within reach of our apartment, many of them stronger inside our apartment than our own and many of them the intrusive and shady 'xfinity hotspot' spouting its signal from every comcast router in the building.

If you're using wifi for fixed boxes that don't really move, I'd recommend using powerline or moca adapters for more consistent and faster speeds.  I have one powerline from our main router to my desk I'm working on now and I can hit 40Mbps any time very consistently--and this is on an older av600 model.  I know an newer av2000 will hit 100+.   Wired > wireless when it comes to devices that aren't walking around constantly.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> My router has 3 External Antennas



You weren't complaining about range.  You're issue is with speed, and the speed you are getting are typical.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 9, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> You weren't complaining about range.  You're issue is with speed, and the speed you are getting are typical.



Tbh, I think he should count his blessings. Some of us are suffering here. 

But range wise, I think I'm a lot happier than I ever was with this Nighthawk USB dongle. Not sure if it was because the Tp-Link card was mounted on the bottom of my machine or what (also have a Intel wireless/notebook card converted to PCIe that wasn't much better). Only prob is the PCIe cards have support in other OSes... if people need that.


----------



## hat (Sep 9, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> So now it’s more bothersome.
> 
> I just acquired a PS4 and because of the stupid hardware it’s limited to 802.11 2.4GHz only which absolutely sucks when downloading games vs my Xbox One on 5GHz which has seen upto 200Mbps



Well... you could possibly work around that by getting a wireless access point that supports whatever you want, and connecting _that_ to the PS4.

PS3 is even worse, though... even later iterations only support Wireless G. Not even N. As far as wifi goes though, I'm okay with N, but G is just dog piss slow. I don't even know how many "steps" we've made since N... don't think any of my stuff is compatible with anything higher, either.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 9, 2018)

SamirD said:


> We have terrible speed in 2.4 as well with a 300/25 plan.  Only the wired and 5ghz are decently quick.  And congestion is our main problem with over 100(!) aps within reach of our apartment, many of them stronger inside our apartment than our own and many of them the intrusive and shady 'xfinity hotspot' spouting its signal from every comcast router in the building.
> 
> If you're using wifi for fixed boxes that don't really move, I'd recommend using powerline or moca adapters for more consistent and faster speeds.  I have one powerline from our main router to my desk I'm working on now and I can hit 40Mbps any time very consistently--and this is on an older av600 model.  I know an newer av2000 will hit 100+.   Wired > wireless when it comes to devices that aren't walking around constantly.


I think that’s the problem I’m having (congestion). I live in a house but still a lot of Comcast users around me with that shtty hotspot crap turned on. 
I had recommendations for those before, do they work through surge protectors as where my PS4 I’m using surge proctectors connecting the TV, PS4, Xbox One, AVR, Subwoofers, a Fan, and other stuff



StrayKAT said:


> Tbh, I think he should count his blessings. Some of us are suffering here.
> 
> But range wise, I think I'm a lot happier than I ever was with this Nighthawk USB dongle. Not sure if it was because the Tp-Link card was mounted on the bottom of my machine or what (also have a Intel wireless/notebook card converted to PCIe that wasn't much better). Only prob is the PCIe cards have support in other OSes... if people need that.


What do you consider suffering as this is suffering 



hat said:


> Well... you could possibly work around that by getting a wireless access point that supports whatever you want, and connecting _that_ to the PS4.
> 
> PS3 is even worse, though... even later iterations only support Wireless G. Not even N. As far as wifi goes though, I'm okay with N, but G is just dog piss slow. I don't even know how many "steps" we've made since N... don't think any of my stuff is compatible with anything higher, either.


That’s what I’m actually doing now on the PS4. Using a TP-Link Dual band 300mbps AP connecting to my main router than from the AP to the PS4 via Ethernet. So far best speeds I’ve seen is 20Mbps/6Mbps


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 9, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I think that’s the problem I’m having (congestion). I live in a house but still a lot of Comcast users around me with that shtty hotspot crap turned on.
> I had recommendations for those before, do they work through surge protectors as where my PS4 I’m using surge proctectors connecting the TV, PS4, Xbox One, AVR, Subwoofers, a Fan, and other stuff
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said, I have a crappy AT&T service.. 25/5 lol. I just won't cancel in the hopes that they roll out fiber in my neighborhood. It's in more than half of the city, and even the newer expanded neighborhood near me.. so here's hoping.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 9, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Like I said, I have a crappy AT&T service.. 25/5 lol. I just won't cancel in the hopes that they roll out fiber in my neighborhood. It's in more than half of the city, and even the newer expanded neighborhood near me.. so here's hoping.


Man how do you do it. Anything under 150 feels like torture 

Hopefully you get fiber soon


----------



## hat (Sep 9, 2018)

Personally I'd still be okay with my internet from like 2005... it was about 4mbit down 350k up


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 9, 2018)

Heh. I actually had better than I do now in 2005.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 9, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Like I said, I have a crappy AT&T service.. 25/5 lol. I just won't cancel in the hopes that they roll out fiber in my neighborhood. It's in more than half of the city, and even the newer expanded neighborhood near me.. so here's hoping.


Good luck, my new fibre service is a lot slower than the old broadband service we had.
Currently with forums and skype open it's 6.26Mbps down and 0.58Mbps up.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 9, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Good luck, my new fibre service is a lot slower than the old broadband service we had.
> Currently with forums and skype open it's 6.26Mbps down and 0.58Mbps up.



Yikes.. 

Technically, AT&T is selling 1Gbps packages here in Texas. I hope it lives up to it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 9, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Yikes..
> 
> Technically, AT&T is selling 1Gbps packages here in Texas. I hope it lives up to it.


They are selling 1Gbps plans here as well but most only see 100-300


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 9, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> They are selling 1Gbps plans here as well but most only see 100-300



That sucks. Still, I'd be happy with 100-300, considering what I have now.


----------



## SamirD (Sep 9, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I had recommendations for those before, do they work through surge protectors as where my PS4 I’m using surge proctectors connecting the TV, PS4, Xbox One, AVR, Subwoofers, a Fan, and other stuff.


They don't, but a lot of the newer ones have an outlet passthrough on them, so you can just unplug the strip, plug it in, and then plug the strip back into the adapter:


----------

